# Oil shooting out of oil fill tube



## SuthernStylin

I've got a Briggs and Stratton 11hp. I started it up and remembered I needed to top it off with oil cause it leaks. When I took cap off of the full tube oil was shooting out like a geyser. I've searched all over the net and can't find anything. I'm guessing blown head gasket? But last week I had one of the linkages pop off. The longer one with the big j hook on the end. I couldn't get it started and didn't know that was the problem, so I took carb off and cleaned it. In the process I got all the screws off set. Now I don't know where they all should be for proper run and idle. I got it running, but that linkage popped off again. I'm wondering if the wrong settings on the carb would cause this? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## ftorleans1

Most all engines will shoot oil out of the dipstick tube with the short oil dipsticks. Keep in mind, Slingers in the crankcase and some models, On the crankshaft are suppose to sling the engine oil to lubricate the cylinder wall along with all other internal componets. Don't try to check the oil or add oil with the engine running.


----------



## GTcollector

If you have that much back pressure you can bet your rings are shot and you need a complete rebuild. Or you could slap a set of rings in it and wait a couple of weeks when the old connecting rod shoots through the block and you need a 1600.00 repower, the slinger on the end of the rod slings oil, but it DOES not create back pressure


----------



## skunkhome

SuthernStylin said:


> I've got a Briggs and Stratton 11hp. I started it up and remembered I needed to top it off with oil cause it leaks. When I took cap off of the full tube oil was shooting out like a geyser. I've searched all over the net and can't find anything. I'm guessing blown head gasket? But last week I had one of the linkages pop off. The longer one with the big j hook on the end. I couldn't get it started and didn't know that was the problem, so I took carb off and cleaned it. In the process I got all the screws off set. Now I don't know where they all should be for proper run and idle. I got it running, but that linkage popped off again. I'm wondering if the wrong settings on the carb would cause this?
> Thanks in advance


IMO it could be nothing more than a clogged crankcase breather. You say that the engine is leaking oil......from where? A clogged crankcase breather will allow pressure to build in engine forcing oil out. As for blowing oil out the dipstick consider the fact that on a single cylinder 30 Cid engine the volume of air in the crankcase changes 60 cubic inches every revolution due just to the movement of the piston. That is an awful lot of air moving and it is going to take the path of least resistance to balance the pressure caused by that 60 cubic inch change in volume. If you provide a path that is through a hole in the oil pan, it is going to expel oil with it. That is why most vertical shaft engines with a dipstick have a screw down cap. I once had a filler cap, I failed to tighten properly, blow off and the engine blew the entire contents of the oil pan out covering me and my customers lawn with oil before I could shut it off. 
Do you customarily try to top off oil with engine running or was that just a mistake? 


As to the rest I am a bit confused. I'm not sure I understand what you are saying and I don't know what it has to do with the other issue. Perhaps you could tell us what engine you have as 11hp tells us nothing more than the approximate displacement. Is this a horizontal or vertical shaft engine. What is the engine model. I take it that it is an older engine as it apparently has an adjustable carb.


----------

